# We Need Kobe!



## wolves4life (Dec 2, 2006)

Well guys, as most of you know Kobe Bryant wants to be traded. Im going to make this simple. We need Kobe, and we will trade almost anyone or anything to get him besides Garnett. How often does this happen that 2 superstars both want to be traded in the same year? First we had the whole Allen Iverson fiasco here, and now we have a chance to get Kobe Bryant, which can really turn this franchise around. We need this deal done. If Mcfail doesnt get it done, I really don't know if i can stay a fan for much longer until this dude leaves the timberwolves.

anyways, what are your thoughts and potential trades for Kobe?


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

well i wouldnt hold your breath if i was you, there are 29 teams who would add kobe if the price was right.
however i do think we need to at least make an offer, not only that but get KG on the phone to kobe saying come to minny... remember bryant can veto any trade he doesnt like almost forcing the lakers hand on where he goes.

the lakers would want to rebuild, it would be ricky, foye, #7, mccants or smith and then whatever we needed to do to make up contracts, get a third team involved if we have to.
i dont care if the rest of the team is average but kobe/KG gives us our best shot at a championship


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

I want to see KG on ESPN tonight saying "Fred, Kevin, Taylor, get me Kobe. Get me Kobe _now_."


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I was hoping KG to go to L.A. to help Kobe. It doesn't matter if it's other way around. I would like to see you guys get Kobe in Minny. It would be very interesting to watch. (amd McHale can finally redeem himself.)


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Dean the Master said:


> I was hoping KG to go to L.A. to help Kobe. It doesn't matter if it's other way around. I would like to see you guys get Kobe in Minny. It would be very interesting to watch. (amd McHale can finally redeem himself.)


well personally when the laker fans always offered crappy packages for Garnett i thought we actually had the better assets to trade for a star.

we have rickys expiring, foye, mccants, smith and the number 7 pick..


seriously if Garnett catches wind of this early he needs to get on the phones, on the radio, on the tv and make sure kobe heres him... if nothing happens this could die down and kobe will just stay a laker we need to try and act on it as soon as possible.

"its your boy KG, tell em to trade you to minny.... Championships FTW"


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Avalanche said:


> well personally when the laker fans always offered crappy packages for Garnett i thought we actually had the better assets to trade for a star.
> 
> we have rickys expiring, foye, mccants, smith and the number 7 pick..


Yeah, we definitely do. I've been saying for the past 2 or 3 years that the Wolves had a better chance of trading for Kobe than the Lakers for Garnett. I only said that to show little chance of there of Garnett going there, but I guess I was on to something else at the same time.



Avalanche said:


> seriously if Garnett catches wind of this early he needs to get on the phones, on the radio, on the tv and make sure kobe heres him... if nothing happens this could die down and kobe will just stay a laker we need to try and act on it as soon as possible.


Kevin needs to be on the phone RIGHT NOW talking to him. Kobe basically gets to decide where he will be traded. We have a decent enough offer with those young guys. Now we just need Kobe to want to come here. We gotta pull out everything we can here, 100% of this organization's effort needs to be on getting Kobe here.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

Come on guys, us getting Kobe is a *huge* reach. We didn't even have the goods to get AI, how can we get Kobe? Our young mediocre players and the #7 pick isn't enough. I think we should pursue it hard but I don't expect it to happen.


----------



## A_12_92 (Jan 7, 2007)

the young players arent mediocre at all, but i think that is really difficult getting kobe


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

KG can talk as much as they want, the Wolves have almost NO trading chips except for Garnett.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Amareca said:


> KG can talk as much as they want, the Wolves have almost NO trading chips except for Garnett.


but they should take the marion deal we have rejected for KG for years right?

anyway kobe has flip flopped again and said he doesnt want a trade... theres no point anyone getting too worked up about this just yet, wait until after the finals and see how kobes feeling around draft time


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

In order to obtain Kobe, this team really need a complete overhaul with the exception of KG. Under McHale, it won't happen, just like it didn't happen in the AI sweepstakes. They asked for Foye, we backed off and the deal went dead.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

A_12_92 said:


> the young players arent mediocre at all, but i think that is really difficult getting kobe


They aren't? Let's be real guys, their numbers don't suggest players who are going to be big time. It's doubtful if any of them, except _maybe_ Foye, could be a starter on a good team. No one's trading Kobe without getting a starter in return.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Mateo said:


> We didn't even have the goods to get AI, how can we get Kobe?


We had the goods, just foolishly weren't willing to give them up.



Amareca said:


> KG can talk as much as they want, the Wolves have almost NO trading chips except for Garnett.


Foye, McCants, Smith, #7, and Ricky's expiring contract are nothing? Sure other teams could and probably would offer more, but to say the Wolves have almost no trading chips is pretty ignorant. And if Kobe is traded it's probably going to be wherever he wants to go. The Wolves have a reasonable enough offer that if Kobe wanted to come here it could probably get done.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

well it looks like kobe might be getting jermaine in LA.... kobe has one cry and straight away the management starts getting things done, if JO goes to the lakers and kobe doesnt leave thats 2 opportunities down at once.
Garnett needs to get in wolves managements face, seriously... im not talking 10 radio interviews in a hour like kobe but make your frustration known.


----------



## A_12_92 (Jan 7, 2007)

if that worked for kobe, garnett should make noise to, but he doesnt want it, he just want to play and get better for the other season...


----------



## wolves4life (Dec 2, 2006)

ok if we cant get kobe lets go after chauncy billups


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

wolves4life said:


> ok if we cant get kobe lets go after chauncy billups


not gonna happen.
we dont have cash to sign him, and if it was a sign and trade his contract would end up being huge and the pistons would want our young guys.
foye will be similar to billups soon anyway IMO.
if we could get him here cheap then of course id take him in a heartbeat but thats not gonna happen, someone is going to be heavily overpaying for him for a lot of years i think


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Three way deal

Garnett to the Rockets - McGrady + Howard to the Lakers - Bryant to the T-Wolves


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

hroz said:


> Three way deal
> 
> Garnett to the Rockets - McGrady + Howard to the Lakers - Bryant to the T-Wolves


i wouldnt trade KG for Kobe, if Garnett cant lead this team into the playoffs then Kobe couldnt, plus he would just get cranky with the supporting cast and demand a trade again so itd be pointless.


----------



## hollywood476 (Aug 20, 2005)

easier said than done to get Kobe, were fighting almost every team that wants him. Chicago and the Clippers are a definite choice since they have the best players and the Cap room to do this. Kobe almost signed with the clippers when he was a free agent back in 04. Kobe almost got traded to the Bulls in 04, so close that he was looking at the schoolings for his daughter and homes for his family.

I'm seeing Chicago and there great young players being able to get Kobe rather than us, who have nobody that anybody would really want aside from Kevin Garnett which were never trading. Mike James, is to inconsistent. Ricky Davis, hot head (I don't care what anybody else thinks, he would rather lose and look good than win and look bad)

And Randy Foye who still is a maybe.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

hollywood476 said:


> easier said than done to get Kobe, were fighting almost every team that wants him. Chicago and the Clippers are a definite choice since they have the best players and the Cap room to do this. Kobe almost signed with the clippers when he was a free agent back in 04. Kobe almost got traded to the Bulls in 04, so close that he was looking at the schoolings for his daughter and homes for his family.
> 
> I'm seeing Chicago and there great young players being able to get Kobe rather than us, who have nobody that anybody would really want aside from Kevin Garnett which were never trading. Mike James, is to inconsistent. Ricky Davis, hot head (I don't care what anybody else thinks, he would rather lose and look good than win and look bad)
> 
> And Randy Foye who still is a maybe.


Chicago can outbid just about everyone that is true, but whether they are willing to remains to be seen.. they have built that team very well and whether they blow up and see if kobe can take them over the top would be a question mark.
and personally i dont think the clippers have anything better than us if a trade war begins... Ricky (as an expiring), the #7 pick and Randy foye are a great start to a trade IMO.


----------

